# php memcache extension build with debug symbols



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know how, but my memcache has debug symbols, which I don't want.

My make.conf doesn't contain -g flag.

```
> cat /etc/make.conf
CPUTYPE=core2
KERNCONF=BRO
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
SUP_UPDATE=/etc/standard-supfile
PORTSSUPFILE=/etc/ports-supfile
DOCSUPFILE=/etc/doc-supfile
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1 # added by use.perl 2010-10-20 18:35:21

.if ${.CURDIR:M*/lang/php*}
#WITH_DEBUG=	YES
#DEBUG_FLAGS+=	-pg
#CFLAGS+=	-pg
BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes
.endif

.if ${.CURDIR:M*/games/sl}
CFLAGS+=	-pg
DEBUG_FLAGS+=	-pg
WITH_DEBUG=	YES
.endif

FORCE_MAKE_JOBS=yes
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=8

# specific options/etc for ports
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/databases/mysql*-server}
BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes
.endif

.if ${.CURDIR:M*/apache22*}
MAKE_ARGS+="-DWITH_MYSQL -DWITHOUT_IPV6 -DWITH_THREADS"
.endif
```

Installation process:

```
> sudo pecl upgrade -f memcache
downloading memcache-2.2.6.tar ...
Starting to download memcache-2.2.6.tar (Unknown size)
.....................done: 170,496 bytes
11 source files, building
running: phpize
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20041225
Zend Module Api No:      20060613
Zend Extension Api No:   220060519
configure.in:3: warning: prefer named diversions
configure.in:3: warning: prefer named diversions
Enable memcache session handler support? [yes] : 
building in /var/tmp/pear-build-root/memcache-2.2.6
running: /go-pear/memcache/configure --enable-memcache-session=yes
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
...
/bin/sh /var/tmp/pear-build-root/memcache-2.2.6/libtool --mode=compile cc (...)   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -g -O2   -c /go-pear/memcache/memcache.c -o 
memcache.lo
mkdir .libs
 cc -I/usr/local/include/php -I. -I/go-pear/memcache -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/pear-build-root/memcache-2.2.6/include (...) -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -g 
-O2 -c /go-pear/memcache/memcache.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/memcache.o
/bin/sh /var/tmp/pear-build-root/memcache-2.2.6/libtool --mode=compile cc  (...) -g -O2   -c /go-pear/memcache/memcache_queue.c (...)
...
```

The same with xdebug:

```
... -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -g -O0   -o ./xdebug.la ...
```

How I can check from where this *-g* is came from?
I'd like to have fully optimized extension installed.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

Tried to install eaccelerator

```
> sudo portupgrade -f eaccelerator
```


```
... -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 ...
```
Works, no *-g* with the same configuration of make.conf


----------

